# Forum Runner Support



## jdillinger (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi wasn't sure where to put this, but could we get support for forum runner?

http://www.forumrunner.net/

Just to allow users to view the forum easier with android, and ipod phones. Its a hassle browsing on little screens, it would be a great tool to have. I'm not sure about this I don't manage forums or anything but apparently it takes 5minutes to set up the add on..


----------



## Beagle (Feb 19, 2012)

I also would like to see Forum Runner support! It's FREE for forum owners.


----------



## jdillinger (Feb 19, 2012)

I know. I totally want to browse while on the go .


----------



## Beagle (Feb 19, 2012)

Click here: https://www.rollitup.org/sendmessage.php ...to write the site administrator.

Or Click on the "Contact" button at the top of the site.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, we will check it out.


----------



## Beagle (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2012)

We have an ipad/iphone and android application almost completed. Stay Tuned!


----------



## calicatt79 (Mar 16, 2012)

admin said:


> We have an ipad/iphone and android application almost completed. Stay Tuned!


YAY!!! Can't wait...


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 17, 2012)

WHOOT go RIU cant wait


----------



## Beagle (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope this is out in time for Hash Bash 2012(April 7th).


----------



## Squatch (Mar 30, 2012)

Waiting patiently!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry the delay, we are having trouble putting it in an app store so you can download it. Hopefully soon.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 31, 2012)

Need to make an android app iphone sucks lol


----------



## Beagle (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm eager to know more about this app. Will it be ForumRunner, Tapatalk, or something else?


----------

